# 95851



## HeidiLynn (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello any one know how I can bill 99213, 95851 and 98926 on the same visit? Is it even possible? Like any ideas would be great. and also when you use more then one mod whats the correct way to code that? Thank You
99213-25
98926 
95851-59


----------



## beckiw (Jun 3, 2008)

I bill for chiropractic and yes, I bill the same exactly as you stated (except I use the 98940-42) codes instead of the 98926 as you listed.  And many insurances will pay all 3, however some are picky and won't pay the 95851 and try to bundle that in with one of the other two.

Becki







heidilynn1031 said:


> Hello any one know how I can bill 99213, 95851 and 98926 on the same visit? Is it even possible? Like any ideas would be great. and also when you use more then one mod whats the correct way to code that? Thank You
> 99213-25
> 98926
> 95851-59


----------



## isabelreyna (Feb 1, 2019)

*mine denied*



beckiw said:


> I bill for chiropractic and yes, I bill the same exactly as you stated (except I use the 98940-42) codes instead of the 98926 as you listed.  And many insurances will pay all 3, however some are picky and won't pay the 95851 and try to bundle that in with one of the other two.
> 
> Becki



I billed 99203/25  and 95851/59 but my cpt code 95851 was denied and now bc wants medical records. What am I doing wrong?


----------

